# concious sedation



## alices (Jul 9, 2010)

Can someone please help me on this...
 can an anesthesia dr code/bill for concious sedation? I code for Emergency room Physicians and facility side, my er Dr tried to reduce a fx with concious sedation but was unable to so the Anesthesiolpgist came and did the sedation while my dr did the reduction, I was looking on coding clinic and it said  to use the 0100-01999 and I didn't think I could use those in the er.. am I misreading it? Please help...thank you alice


----------



## gost (Jul 9, 2010)

00100 - 01999 are for deep sedation or MAC only.  Conscious sedation should be billed with 99143 - 99150.  The anesthesiologist can bill for conscious sedation as long as there was continuous face-to-face attendance.  Reimbursement will vary by payer.


----------



## alices (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you, I just was getting confused with reading the cpt asst. it is at work so I can't explain in more detail...thanks again for the help..alice


----------

